# Simsar, JM are you still around or have you gone to ground?



## Paddydou (13 January 2011)

Just wandered if you are both ok.

See EK every now and then so know she is still ok and Alec has been about so I know he is ok but the pair of you appear to have gone to ground. You haven't eloped have you???

So tell us all what exciting antics you have been up to!


----------



## Simsar (13 January 2011)

Dou how the devil??

I'm back. x  Just had a little time out from here what with chrimbo and all that.  All is well though, first mares due 11th March!  Spyder the Stallion is now 4 so onwards with him.  How about you?  mail me if you can.


----------



## Alec Swan (13 January 2011)

I don't know about you two,  but I really do miss Rosie.  Difficult,  sometimes,  unyielding,  on occasions,  self opinionated,  but then who amongst us isn't?

I don't suppose that you'll be able to read this Rosie,  but I miss you.

Alec.


----------



## Paddydou (13 January 2011)

SIMSAR!!!! 

How exciting!!! Thats come round very quickly! How was Chrimbo etc??? Will mail in next couple of days. You must tell me all your news - thank you for the lovely card! I hope that was one of yours on the front!

Alec I agree. It simply isn't the same and for all Rosie is all of those things you have missed off quite how lovely, caring and supportive she is too! 

Thankfully I don't have to miss her too much as email is a wonderful thing but by God is quiet in here with out her. It was a very sad day when she was banned and its not good. Its a shame wheen the absolute cracking charicters like Rosie are booted off. Love em or hate em they bring life and colour to dark days...


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (14 January 2011)

Rosie was banned! 
What a shame, I was wondering where she had gone. Some people have no sense of fun!


----------



## Daddy_Long_Legs (14 January 2011)

I only realised yesterday she was banned, haven't been here in a while. Can I ask why?


----------



## EAST KENT (14 January 2011)

Banned forever??Surely not ..forums need some characters with a bit of fire.


----------



## Simsar (14 January 2011)

Rosie come back as someone else they all do it.

Dou how about the bloke is he still tied to the bed?????? As a sleep researcher I mean.

Yes the foal on the front was the HOYS worker I bred.


----------



## Alec Swan (14 January 2011)

Daddy_Long_Legs said:



			I only realised yesterday she was banned, haven't been here in a while. Can I ask why?
		
Click to expand...

Probably because she spoke her mind.  It's a mystery to everyone that I'm still here!!  This forum is a lesser place,  without Rosie.  I've actually got her e/mail address,  somewhere within the bowels of this machine,  and I think that I'll send her a message tonight,  just to see how the poor old thing is.

Alec.


----------



## Simsar (14 January 2011)

Hello Mr Swan how's things with you??


----------



## Alec Swan (14 January 2011)

Simsar said:



			Hello Mr Swan how's things with you??
		
Click to expand...

Well,.......well!

Alec.

Ets,  I have some serious news for Simon,  and it's currently positive!!  a.


----------



## Paddydou (14 January 2011)

From what I can gather Rosie got a bit short tempered with someone and blew a fuse. Not being part of it I can't really comment but I was not impressed with the drivel afterwards by the surviving member! It had a sulky tone to it that I couldn't really spend time reading without hightening my blood pressure!

Wish TFC would allow her back. It simply isn't the same at all!

Captain Birdseye has been unchained from the bed this weekend to go flying off down raging rivers in a small green boat... He has recently purchased some new "blades" (paddles) that he wants to try out so I am going to have a whole weekend cleaning my house and reading my book! He still has blisters from last weekend and is totally worn out but that is fine as I get to be mistress!

Felicity how the devil are you! 

Sim I am not surprised that little one did well. Very finely put together with a wonderful eye!

Mr Swan is anoying me at the moment... First he keeps his theorys to himself (since when has that happened) then he has positive news for Simon that he doesn't share! What is the world coming to! Its worse than trying to find out the village gossip... Even more so because I actually want to know how things are (hint hint) for the dear man and lovely T... Do I need to be more subtle with my hinting here Mr Swan or should I just throw a brick at you instead??? I could always offer a reward of Gin with not too much T in it!

Still no signs of the old warrior then?


----------



## Alec Swan (14 January 2011)

Dear heart, 

I shall e/mail you tomorrow,  when I'm sober!!  I shall also do the same for Rosie.  

Alec.


----------



## Paddydou (14 January 2011)

Alec Swan said:



			Dear heart, 

I shall e/mail you tomorrow,  when I'm sober!!  I shall also do the same for Rosie.  

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Oh no do it now! Your tounge always wags when you have come back from the club! 

If not then the least you can do is pass on a great big chunk of my love to your beloved from me xxx


----------



## JenHunt (14 January 2011)

I haven't faintest what you lot are talking about or rather, hinting at, but thought I'd just add my tuppence worth and say that I too miss Rosie, little as I really knew her.


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (15 January 2011)

Paddydou said:



			Captain Birdseye has been unchained from the bed this weekend to go flying off down raging rivers in a small green boat... He has recently purchased some new "blades" (paddles) that he wants to try out so I am going to have a whole weekend cleaning my house and reading my book! He still has blisters from last weekend and is totally worn out but that is fine as I get to be mistress!

*Sounds like he is having fun! Enjoy the peace and quiet!*

Felicity how the devil are you! 
*I'm absoluetly wonderful! I finally have a full-time degree related job that has the potential to be very interesting! Had a bit of a riding light bulb moment the other do so I think  sums it up!*

Mr Swan is anoying me at the moment... First he keeps his theorys to himself (since when has that happened) then he has positive news for Simon that he doesn't share! What is the world coming to! Its worse than trying to find out the village gossip... Even more so because I actually want to know how things are (hint hint) for the dear man and lovely T... Do I need to be more subtle with my hinting here Mr Swan or should I just throw a brick at you instead??? I could always offer a reward of Gin with not too much T in it!
*Sadly I don't think he can be anything other than annoying  
Mr you have a truth to answer!!!*

Click to expand...

How are you my dear?


----------



## Simsar (15 January 2011)

Alec Swan said:



			Well,.......well!

Alec.

Ets,  I have some serious news for Simon,  and it's currently positive!!  a.
		
Click to expand...

How the devil are you??  Simon will mail you later about horses. xx


----------



## rosie fronfelen (19 January 2011)

Hi Mr Swan, how are you, guess who!!!


----------



## rosie fronfelen (19 January 2011)

Hi Pads im back like a bad penny!!!


----------



## Alec Swan (19 January 2011)

Rosie,

I don't know how you've managed it,  but the best news this week!!  Promise me one thing,  you'll be a little more circumspect,  in future!!  I honestly DON'T want to witness your passing,  again.

Welcome back.

Alec.  x

Ets, it wasn't really working as a quartet,  anyway!!  a.


----------



## JenHunt (19 January 2011)

nice to see you back Rosie


----------



## Alec Swan (19 January 2011)

It may be entirely possible,  J_H,  that you'll be a welcome addition to the fold!!

Alec.

Ets,  off topic,  but how are you faring with the new camera?  I for one,  would like to se the results,  please!! a.


----------



## Mrs B (19 January 2011)

Paddydou said:



			Oh no do it now! Your tounge always wags when you have come back from the club! 

If not then the least you can do is pass on a great big chunk of my love to your beloved from me xxx
		
Click to expand...

*grins wickedly*
What big chunk of your love is that then, Pads?


----------



## rosie fronfelen (19 January 2011)

thanks Alec, i have literally one last chance so i'll have to abide by it- i really missed the forum, as did pastie but TFC was human and let us back, for which i am grateful!!


----------



## rosie fronfelen (19 January 2011)

thanks Jen Hunt.


----------



## Judgemental (19 January 2011)

Good to see you out again Rosie.

I was beginning to think that I had a completely free rein, however I am sure you will bring me up fairly short in the fullness of time.

Possibly using draw reins and sharp spurs!

Indeed I am now going to gently Phiaff with the occasional Passage about the forum. 

Perhaps that should be the artistic presentation of all the senior/mature members.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (20 January 2011)

Hello JM, yes i'm back to keepyou in check- spurs not needed dear man, my voice will be suffice!!(I'd like to see the Phiaff!)


----------



## EAST KENT (20 January 2011)

Woohoo ,she`s back ..hurrah!!!!


----------



## Paddydou (20 January 2011)

Bloody Fantastic news (excuse the language but can't hold back!)... See even JM has come out of hiding now you are back and he has brought his whips and spurs with him which must mean he is in fine fettle!

This is the most fantastic news!

Can work with a smile on my face now!!! 

Welcome back ROSIE!!!!!!!! Yipppieeeeeee! (and lots more to show how happy I am to have you back!)


----------



## Paddydou (20 January 2011)

Judgemental said:



			!

Indeed I am now going to gently Phiaff with the occasional Passage about the forum. 

.
		
Click to expand...

Are you going to prick your ears and snort a few times too? 

I thought it was spelt piaffe? Mmm the quandrys that are so slight compare with the over joment of Rosie being home!!!!


----------



## Paddydou (20 January 2011)

rosiefronfelen said:



			Hi Pads im back like a bad penny!!!
		
Click to expand...

Bloody crisp fifty quid note more like!!!

 

Still grinning and like Alec says please promise to be a little bit better behaved we don't want to loose you again!


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (20 January 2011)

YAY! Welcome back Rosie!

Please don't go on holiday again, we miss you!


----------



## rosie fronfelen (20 January 2011)

thanks all you mad gang- i worked hard to get back and am eternally grateful to TFC, 
bless him.Yes we will mind our Fs,Ps and Qs!!


----------



## EAST KENT (20 January 2011)

But not too dull Rosie PLEASE!! It`s been so bloomin` boring..surely a bit of banter and humour is allowed? After all ..you should just SEE what Yorkshire Dumpling has started
  Shocked I am..going off with my cocoa now............


----------



## JenHunt (20 January 2011)

Alec Swan said:



			Ets,  off topic,  but how are you faring with the new camera?  I for one,  would like to se the results,  please!! a.
		
Click to expand...

well, we took about 300 photos over Christmas!! there's a lot of learning to be done, but I'm really pleased with the first results!

slightly over exposed but this is one of my favourites! 





My sister and her horse






sorry for thread hijacking!


----------



## Paddydou (21 January 2011)

Don't worry Jen we all like to see photos like that - They are gorgeous!

Reminds me of a horse I once knew called Bossy - nothing like his name and he was lovely!


----------



## EAST KENT (21 January 2011)

Curious to know Jenhunt if your boy with "the goggles" has appaloosa in his breeding??


----------



## Simsar (21 January 2011)

More photo's please we need more photo's of us and our horses. xx


----------



## JenHunt (21 January 2011)

EAST KENT said:



			Curious to know Jenhunt if your boy with "the goggles" has appaloosa in his breeding??

Click to expand...

I doubt it EK... he's about as ID as they come without a IDHS passport! 

The vitiligo started about 4 years ago, I've had him 6 and if his passport is to be believed he'll be 17 this year. It changes with his coat most times, seems to have gone a little last time, though he's got some more pigment changes coming on around his chin now!


----------



## JenHunt (21 January 2011)

further to Simsar's request for more photos, and Alec's request to know how we were getting on with the new camera....

please see Here!


----------



## EAST KENT (22 January 2011)

JenHunt said:



			I doubt it EK... he's about as ID as they come without a IDHS passport! 

The vitiligo started about 4 years ago, I've had him 6 and if his passport is to be believed he'll be 17 this year. It changes with his coat most times, seems to have gone a little last time, though he's got some more pigment changes coming on around his chin now!
		
Click to expand...

How interesting! Do you now call him Michael..as in Jackson??


----------



## rosie fronfelen (22 January 2011)

Hows the hunting these days with you guys-ours has been mixed, some days disastrous and others good?


----------



## Paddydou (22 January 2011)

Rubbish this end. Not heard any of the usual reports but then not seen any one to report back to me! Not had any time to go visiting either. Work is making Paddydou a very dull girl I am afraid!

Boss is fed up as he has missed a few days due to work not weather! Even the dogs have been off form. They did disappear for a good 6 hours earlier today though!

Jen loving your pictures! Ron is gorgeous!


----------



## rosie fronfelen (23 January 2011)

Padswere you talking to me, if so who is Ron?


----------



## JenHunt (23 January 2011)

EAST KENT said:



			How interesting! Do you now call him Michael..as in Jackson??

Click to expand...

no... but my farrier does!! I reckon that's why Ron wears his shoes out... too busy moonwalking across the yard! 

ETA - hunting is continuing as usual here, busy sort of a day yesterday though the field just went round in circles all day!


----------



## Paddydou (24 January 2011)

rosiefronfelen said:



			Padswere you talking to me, if so who is Ron?
		
Click to expand...

I was about the hunting bit but couldn't resist telling Jenhunt that her horse, Ron, looks a sweetie!


----------

